# what age are p's sexually matured



## D*ROC (Nov 21, 2005)

how long till rbp's are sexually matured? i have rpb's no where near adult age but curious on when they begin to sexually mature?


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

rbp's usually reach sexual maturity after a year. and at least 6".


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

size matters more than age....if you can grow a red fast...Fry had 2 reds breed before one year old....male was 7" at 8 months when it bred, female at 10 months 8"...not sure of exact size or age, but this is a very close example.


----------



## D*ROC (Nov 21, 2005)

oh well my p's got a ways to go then....thanks


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

most times it is 1 yr plus though.


----------



## acb (Nov 9, 2004)

8-10 months seems right because if you think about it logically, in the wild they need to breed before the dry season


----------

